# Frage zur Absicherung einer Drehstromleitung



## bad_beaver (25. Juli 2015)

Hi,

Ich hätte mal eine Frage. In meiner Küche liegen Leitungen für eine Starkstromsteckdose (grün-gelb, blau, braun, schwarz, schwarz).
Abgesichert ist das ganze über 3 16A Sicherungen. 

Folgende Szenarien:

Sicherung 1 ein: -> schwarz (1) Strom
Sicherung 2 ein: -> braun, schwarz (2) Strom
Sicherung 3 ein: -> braun, schwarz (2) Strom

Für mich ergibt es irgendwie keinen Sinn, dass Sicherung 2 und 3 die gleichen Leitungen schalten.
Kann mir jemand erklären, warum nicht braun, schwarz (1) und schwarz (2) einzeln abgesichert sind?

Freundliche Güße


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (25. Juli 2015)

Wieviel Kabel gehen denn oben aus den einzelnen Sicherungen? Für mich hört sich das an als ob Brücken gesetzt wurden, wenn nicht haben die beiden Außenleiter irgendwo einen Kurzschluß von Abgang Sicherung bis Steckdose im Kabel. Durchmessen mit einem Durchgangsprüfer wäre von Vorteil -> spannungsfrei natürlich! Bei den kleinsten Unsicherheiten im Umgang mit Strom bitte einen Fachmann holen, das geb ich dir gleich mal mit auf den Weg.


----------



## evilgrin68 (25. Juli 2015)

Moin

interessant wäre wie und womit du Spannung gemessen hast. Multimeter oder Duspol (2poliger Spannungsprüfer) oder gar nur einem einfachen Phasenprüfer (zB. Schraubendreher mit Glimmlampe)? Jeweils die Phase (Schwarz 1/2 und Braun) gegen Null (Blau)? Ein einfacher Phasenprüfer wäre das denkbar schlechteste, um eine klare Aussage zu treffen.

Im Zweifelsfall bitte die Herdanschlussdose von einer Elektrofachkraft prüfen lassen. Gleiches gilt für Arbeiten am Sicherungskasten.


----------



## bad_beaver (25. Juli 2015)

War nur ein einfacher Phasenprüfer.
Da war noch nie eine Steckdose dran, aber der Elektriker ging davon aus, dass an dieser Stelle mal ein Backofen mit Herd hinkommt.
Ist auch so, aber der Backofen hat nur einen 230V-Schukostecker und das Kochfeld ist ein Gaskochfeld und ich brächte nur etwas Saft, damit die elektrische Zündung funktioniert.
Deshalb habe ich mir gedacht, dass ich aus den 3 Phasen ja auch 2 Steckdosen (mit je einer Phase und eine Phase blind) machen könnte.
Allerdings finde ich das mit den Sicherungen halt komisch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab mal 2 bilder hochgeladen. es geht um die Sicherungen 1,2 und 3

Das obendrauf ist das die beschriebene Brücke?


----------



## evilgrin68 (26. Juli 2015)

Ein bischen Unorthodox...

Die Sicherungen werden normalerweise von Unten nach Oben geschaltet. Soll heissen Einspeisung unten, Abgang oben. Bei dir ist es halt andersherum. Oben drauf diese Platikschiene mit den Kupferschienen nennt man Kammschiene. Diese würde man sonst unten montieren, somit muss man dann nur einmal die 3 Phasen auf den ersten Sicherungen einspeisen, die Kammschiene verteilt dann die Spannung auf die nächsten Sicherungen.

Gegen dein Vorhaben mit der Steckdose ist nichts weiter einzuwenden. Bitte aber nur durch eine Elektrofachkraft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kammschiene 3 polig


----------



## kero81 (26. Juli 2015)

Die Außenleiter haben unter Garantie keinen Kurzschluß, sonst würde es kanllen. Und aus einer Drehstromleitung zwei Steckdosen, also zwei getrennte Stromkreise machen ist auch untersagt. Man darf keine zwei Stromkreise in eine Dose führen oder über eine Leitung. Ist nur bei Motoren od. Drehstromsteckdosen ala Herddose erlaubt. Also wenn EIN Verbraucher alle drei Phasen beansprucht. Einzige legale Möglichkeit wäre L1 u. L2 tot zu legen und aus L3 eine Doppelsteckdose zu machen.


----------



## D0pefish (26. Juli 2015)

yep


evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Ein einfacher Phasenprüfer wäre das denkbar schlechteste, um eine klare Aussage zu treffen.


Es ist die denkbar einfachste Möglichkeit, um eine klare Aussage zu treffen. Nur weil das mal jemand in der Ausbildung geblubbert hat und Dipol empfiehlt... Alles nur Mache um Privatleute von Stromarbeiten abzuhalten. Ich nutze die Dinger seit über 30 Jahren bei unserem *120 *kW-Anschluss (Schweißermeister). Durchmessen ist eine ganz andere Geschichte. Schon klar, dass das heutzutage alle Azubis so hingebrettert bekommen. Heißt nun mal Phasenprüfer und das tut er auch. Theorie und Praxis... sry4ot

Wenn der Herdanschluss ein  2/3-Phasen-Herdanschluss sein soll bzw. so verlegt ist, sollte er auch als Herdanschluss belegt werden. Dort jetzt Steckdosen zu installiern ist imo nur eine Verlängerung des undokumentierten bzw. unvollendeten Pfusches im Sicherungskasten. Es sollte zumindest mal ein Klebchen rein und klar erkennlich gemacht werden, sonst schließt da mal jemand einen Herd an, weil die Kabel sind ja da und wundert sich dann, dass ständig Sicherungen kommen, wenn alle Platten und die Backröhre an ist. Im günstigsten Fall.


----------



## bad_beaver (27. Juli 2015)

Also danke erstmal für die Antworten. Naja, ich werd doch mal einen meiner Bekannten anrufen, der Elektriker ist. Vielleicht fällt dem was ein.

Beste Grüße


----------



## chaotium (27. Juli 2015)

Es ist beim LS Schalter oder RCD egal, ob unten oder oben zu den Verbrauchern geht


----------



## Körschgen (27. Juli 2015)

D0pefish schrieb:


> yep
> 
> Es ist die denkbar einfachste Möglichkeit, um eine klare Aussage zu treffen.



Bullshit!!! Klar ist da überhaupt nix...
Die Dinger können ebenso versagen mit der Zeit und dann? Mal davon abgesehen dass sie auch schon bei den geringsten induzierten Spannungen Leuchten.
Damit kann man an der Haussteckdose ma gucken ob noch Strom drauf ist, sicher kann man sich dann aber nicht sein.
Ich habe beides schon erlebt, mit dem Lügenbold rein und trotz nicht leuchtendem Lämpchen ist Strom drauf, Ding war kaputt, viel häufiger noch der Fall das die Dinger leuchten obwohl keine 230 V anliegen.
Ob der Null richtig da ist kannst du damit auch nicht messen.


----------



## D0pefish (27. Juli 2015)

Tja, wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach die Finger davon lassen. Jetzt weißt du ja, dass man vor JEDEM Gebrauch eines Phasenprüfers erstmal an einer funktionierenden Dose testet, ob er noch funktionstüchtig ist. Und komm nun nicht, ich würde mir das jetzt erst nach deinem Post ausdenken... Warum soll ich Null messen? Ist da Strom drauf? Ich habe schon mit 12 Jahren an Starkstromverteilern in Werkhallen gearbeitet und die alten seit 20 jahren dort arbeitenden Säcke standen bibbernd daneben, was auch der Grund war, warum der 'Klene' ran musste. Mein Werkzeug war ein Phasenprüfer! Dem einzigen, dem ich bei solchen Arbeiten nicht traue sind andere Menschen und dummschwätzende Kasperköppe.


----------



## Körschgen (27. Juli 2015)

Ich gebe dir den Tipp gerne zurück, wer keine Ahnung hat -  Maul halten...
Ist ja super das du dich gerne hier mit sowas profilierst, aber hier lesen Leute mit die keine Ahnung haben...
Ich bin lange genug in der Elektrobranche tätig (habe sogar meine Ursprüngliche Ausbildung in dem Bereich  gemacht) und habe genug Knallköppe wie dich miterlebt...
Rumbasteln können viele, technisch und physikalisch begründen was sie da warum machen können die wenigstens...

Warum man gegen Null misst oder überhaupt gegen Potenzial?
Wenn ich dir das erst erklären muss ist diese Diskussion sowieso unnötig...


----------



## AviAss (2. August 2015)

Zu mir, Elektriker für Gebäude und Energietechnik.
1. Finger von, zertifizierten Elektriker dran lassen, Vermietung anrufen (zB. Verdacht auf Leiterschluss) und oder einen bestellen. Dir zahlt keiner etwas wenn du dran rumfischt und etwas passiert.
2. Nun, laut deiner Schilderung sollte es so NICHT sein, mit jeder Sicherung eine Phase (Schw.1(R),Br.2(S),Schw.3(T) zB.)
3. Finger von!
4. Keine schwierige Sache für eine ausgebildete Fachkraft dir zügig eine Antwort zu geben. (Ich würde dir Kostenlos den Sachverhalt mitteilen wenn ich im Umkreis arbeiten würde)


----------

